# WHAT'S YOUR FAVOURITE FILM SOUNDTRACK?



## Wirrallass

Edited to add:~
Excellent theme composed and performed by Vangelis for the film Alexander which captures the essence of the ancient world.

Licences to YouTube.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A memorable feature of the film is the tune that is whistled by the POW's ~ the "COLONEL BOGEY MARCH" when they entered the camp.
The piece was originally written in 1914 by Kenneth Alford. It was accompanied  by a counter-melody known as "The River Kwai March" written by the film's composer Malcolm Arnold. Mitch Mikker had a hit with a recording of both marches.

Licenced to YouTube.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seen the Musical Oklahoma many times ~ great lighthearted film with great music themes.

Licenced to YouTube.

WL


----------



## Lanny

I’m not ashamed to admit I loved the film Dirty Dancing & the whole soundtrack but, none more so than Hungry Eyes sung by Eric Carmen. Here’s the official music video from the film’s soundtrack & included in the 20th. anniversary DVD collection I have.






Here’s the link for all the tracks of the soundtrack.


----------



## Lanny

From one hungry to another one, Hungry Heart from Peter’s Friends sung by Bruce Springsteen.






The film is about a group of university students meeting up years later for a house party at Peter’s house. I loved the film’s soundtrack as they were all big hits of the 80’s, when the friends were at uni, presumably, & is also the soundtrack of MY youth too when I was a teenager!

Here’s the link for the tracks in the soundtrack; you’ll see what I mean by big hits of the 80’s!

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0dYx2N3BTuT5ZV0H_Loa5Ntjgjyq0pCi


----------



## Wirrallass

Licenced to YouTube 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

By Julian Lloyd Webber 

A moving sequence soundtrack

WL


----------



## Lanny

One of the last great musical films from Hollywood’s golden era The Band Wagon 1953 has my favourite musical dance routine The Girl Hunt. It inspired Michael Jackson’s Smooth Criminal music video more than 30 years later in 1988.






Here’s Smooth Criminal for you to compare.






Another favourite from The Band Wagon is Triplets.






Here’s the link to the other great musical numbers in the film.

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkLimRXN6NKy5Hkr_8SxMIgRGqjSx33Wt


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle

Title music from a really good film (the original 1976 one not the rubbish remake).  Composed and played by the film's director John Carpenter.


----------



## Robin

My all time favourite. Elmer Bernstein. Nothing to do with the fact it’s got horses in it's just a fantastic piece of music.


----------



## Wirrallass

Emotional viewing

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wl


----------



## Wirrallass

John Barry composed many pieces and this is one of his most beautiful. Sweeping and magnificent to match the cinematography. Performed by the band of the RoyalScots Dragoon Guards.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Born Free is a 1966 Technicolour British dram starring Virginia McKenna & Bill Tracers as Joy & George Adamson, a real life couple who raised Elsa the Lioness,  an orphaned lion cub, to adulthood ~ and released her into the wilderness  of Kenya. The film won numerous awards.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Here's a taster clip of the film Born Free:~
After being relocated frim Belgium to Africa, Simba is introduced to resident lioness, Bella. Can the two of them provide each other with companionship that they deserve?

Licenced to YouTube

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of the best soundtracks of all time?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Soundtrack No Mans Land by Rupert Gregson-Williams 2017.
I've not seen Wonder Woman but the soundtrack is amazing.

To download & Stream:~
https://link.to/wonderwamanID

Licenced to YouTube

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lawrence of Arabia Theme-Desert-Sahara-Arabs-Storm.
I've seen this fantastic epic starring Peter O'Toole ~ the music is spell binding.

Licenced to YouTube.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my all time favourite movies.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lord of the Rings

WL


----------



## mikeyB

Listen and weep


----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Martin Canty

Matt Cycle said:


>


Absolutely my favorite.... Would watch the movie over & over again just for the soundtrack....


----------



## Wirrallass

1964
The Final Battle.
ZULU is an epic war film depicting the Battle of Rorke's Drift between the British Army and the Zulus in January 1879, during the Anglo-Zulu War. It depicts 150 soldiers, many of whom  were sick and wounded patients in a field hospital, who successfully held off a force of four thousand Zulu warriors.

Apparently the ending of the film is somewhat fictitious. There wasn't a Zulu attack at dawn on 23 January 1879 which in the film led to the singing of Men of Harlech.

Edited to add: Seen this epic film several times and the hairs on my arms always stand up when hearing the Zulus war chant. Captivating.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another brilliant film of which I never tire of watching.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this film with Kevin Costner playing the lead roll.
It's emotional but captivating.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Edited to add:~
Album: Alexander ~ Original motion picture Soundtrack
Performed by The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Edited to add:~
Soundtrack from Ridley Scott film Gladiator.
Song: Now we are free by Lisa Gerrard
Album: Summertime: Beautiful Arias and Classic songs of Summer
Writers: Hans Zimmer ~ Lisa Gerrard ~ and Klaus Badelt

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> WL


Francis Lai, the composer, died a few days ago, I was reading his obit yesterday.


----------



## Ingressus

Farther of the Bride loll i have a daughter


----------



## WHT

Steve martin father of the bride and father of the bride II - fabulous!


----------



## Wirrallass

Music: Shoeless Joe Composed by James Horner 1989

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Francis Lai, the composer, died a few days ago, I was reading his obit yesterday.


Thanks Robin ~ that's sad

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The Sixth Sense 1999
Music soundtrack by James Newton Howard

Compelling viewing ~ moving ~ emotional ~ and sad. 

I've watched the Sixth Sense many many times and this is one of the sequences I'm particularly drawn to...and my tears flow every time...






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another scene from The Sixth Sense that got the floodgates overflowing!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Original Motion Picture  Soundtrack (1960)
Composed & Conducted by Ernest Gold

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

'The Bird's' 1963 ~ the final attack!! ARRRGĢHHHH
One of Hitchcocks most noted action movies with full symphonic score written by Marc Parella ~ and performed by the Arizona State University Symphony Orchestra directed by Charles Smith.

WL


----------



## mikeyB

The Birds film by Hitchcock never had a music soundtrack. Not a note. It’s a film that uses silence as a dramatic tool, and the terrifying noise of the birds is left to itself to damage your nerves. That’s art.

Adding music denies the USP of the film, ruins its atmosphere, and is an abomination.

Sorry, WL, I don’t like seeing perfection ruined


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## mikeyB




----------



## nonethewiser

No composer comes close to the late great Ennio Morricone, Deborah's Theme from the film Once Upon a Time in America makes me want to cry when I hear it, the film is a masterpiece in cinematic history, its a must watch for anyone who hasn't seen it before, one of those films you have to watch a few times to appreciate the directive skills of Sergio Leone


----------



## Seabreeze

oh a rinky-tinky-tinky


----------



## Seabreeze

He had it coming, he only had himself to blame!


----------



## Seabreeze

It's just a jump to the left and then a step to the right...






Great film and even better to be at the show!


----------



## Seabreeze

An absolute embodiment of the dark knight


----------



## Seabreeze

Clever title!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Jai ho!


----------



## merrymunky

Lord Of the Rings - Howard Shore






The whole thing is just wonderful, emotive and perfectly fits the trilogy.


----------



## Wirrallass

A moving & emotional film.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Giving this thread a bump with.....
Dances with Wolves




WL


----------



## C&E Guy

The Battle of Britain
Live And Let Die
The Boat That Rocked


----------



## Lanny

Wirralass said:


> Giving this thread a bump with.....
> Dances with Wolves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


Thanks for that @Wirralass  A wonderful film that I almost missed until fairly recently, around 2015/2016 I think, when it was shown on BBC 2 at Christmas time late at night! I was on an Egyptian Nile cruise when it came out at the time, 1990, & it was shown, hot off the press as it were, by the cruise ship during the afternoon siesta but, I slept after the morning’s sightseeing tours & got up  just after it was shown in the projection room: that was still in the time of Hollywood films reaching us in the UK about a year later & it was only on airplanes, cruise ships too, that you could see them when newly released ahead of the UK; unlike the simultaneous global releases of today!

Now rewatching it on Amazon Prime Video!


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve not come across this thread before, but my all time favourite music soundtrack is 2001, A Space Odyssey. There are too many pieces to post links to, but every single one reminds me of a scene in the film. (They are all on YouTube)  I recently rewatched it  in 4K ultra HD with Dolby Sound, not with the cannabis loaded  when I first watched it in the cinema, but it is still hypnotic.

By the way, @Wirralass, I found one of your earlier posts  for a soundtrack for The Birds. That is an abomination, a desecration. The Birds is the only Hitchcock film without a music soundtrack. The scene at the school, when all you can hear is the gradually increasing bird calls, is a masterpiece of cinematic tension. Hitchcock knew that, which is why he didn’t want music. If you like it better with the music, you are a cinematic philistine, I’m afraid. Or were, I should say


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

First blood. Long road


----------



## nonethewiser

Hepato-pancreato said:


> First blood. Long road



Dont know why but that song always gets to me,  great great song.


----------



## Ditto

Highlander.  








> The *Highlander* original orchestral *score* was composed by Michael Kamen. The British rock band Marillion turned down the chance to record the *soundtrack* because they were on a world tour, a missed opportunity which guitarist Steve Rothery later said he regretted.


----------



## Carpjacker

Gladiator


----------

